# Fly pigeon like a hawk from arm video



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0u0G-v2YDo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDfxTb-SP0A


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, Iam going to ask you again...how do you train your birds? that is very cool and what a nice looking bird too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Petroller!

Although difficult to see the actual flight...the return was most remarkable!!

Keep up the GREAT work!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeon*

The sun was directly in the camera's lens so that was part of it. Crow does not really fly like a pigeon where he will take straight to the sky. He enjoys flying just above trees or lower and he likes to circle the open spaces and explore. Because he is black, it makes it a little harder to see hime in action.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!! I would just love for my pigeons to do that! Just like SW asked-how do you train them???


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

*new owner*

I have three young homers that I would love to be able to train to do that.


----------



## onestop2050 (May 7, 2009)

dude how do u train them to do that,thats sweeet


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*pet pigeons*

lots of time and dedication. If you raise a baby pigeon at about 2 to 3 week old, you should have a very tame pigeon.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

*woooooow

Great

Thank u 4 sharing this tube with us*


----------



## Petrollers (Nov 12, 2008)

*Pet pigeon*

I am glad you guys enjoyed my videos because I really do have a lot of fun with this hobby. The whole family loves crow. He is our flying puppy.


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

ive seen your videos many times and everytime it blows my mind away!!! i wish you explain how you train them to do that?


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

believe it or not it is pretty easy to do i just started teaching my bird how to do this. i hand raised a baby pigeon from a week old and it became very tame and every time i walked in the coop it would fly on me so then i would take it outside b4 feeding and put it on the ground and walk away. i would then call it and have food in my hand for a treat. then i took it farther and farther and im still in the prosess of training him and im only 16 so anyone can do this


----------



## Verp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well this is strange, I was just done watching one of your videos before I came here and saw this thread! Anyway, your birds are amazing.


----------

